# Sky News/NHS



## The Ballie (19/8/15)

Sky News had another E Cig punt this morning saying that The NHS in the UK should start recommending usage of E Cigs as an alternative to patches and gum. I wonder if the ceo of Sky News is a vaper???? This could have a good ripple effect world wide if it goes ahead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

